# Teaching provider attesting to a NP



## jholt12 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,
 Does anyone know where I might find documentation guidelines for a Teaching provider trying to attest to a NP?
Thanks,
Julia


----------



## bedwards (Jun 6, 2012)

The Medicare Carriers Manual should have that information, did you try there?


----------

